# FS/FT: Earth eaters FF: Severum Sold Sold and Sold!



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 5 x 4" G. Altifrons for $15 each or $60 for all! Added bonus if you take all 5 I will included the Heckilii for only $10! That's 6 awesomely healthy fish for only $70!!!



















2 x Adult Angelfish. Approx 5" long. Pending pickup.



















1 x 6" A. Heckilii $15 or $10 if you take him with all G. Altifrons.










Large adult Green Severum 7"++++ Free to a good home! *Will give to the person who can provide the best home not just the first to respond*










Will consider trades slate pieces, python hose, 20/15 gallon stacker stand, light for a 20 gallon, 33+ gallon tank/stands etc. Please PM for details.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump for some nice Geos!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up....


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Would you take 50.00 for your geos?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Added Indo Dat, Heckilii and Angels!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Will consider trades.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

always wanted a dat too bad im up north


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Long weekend deals!

Take all G. Surinamensis for $75

Both Angelfish for $25

A. Heckilii for $20

IT Dat $15 or $20 w/pack of frozen mysis


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I might be interested in the dat... How would it do with a black ghost knife?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> I might be interested in the dat... How would it do with a black ghost knife?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


I've never kept a BGK before so I don't know.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How agressive are dats?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> How agressive are dats?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


The 2 little guys I have don't bother anyone else in the tank. The one chases the other around but that's it. They will eat fish that will fit into their mouths though. I have them in with Geophagus cichlids, a ebjd, plecos and roseline torpedo barbs. No problems.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Adding a adult green Severum 7"+ for $30 obo.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Monday afternoon bump!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will trade for the dat


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpin it up!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up again. Will consider trades and reasonable offers!


----------



## mkhazel (Oct 23, 2011)

I dotn know much about dats, I have a 30 gal tank with cories and tetras, nothing else. would this work?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mkhazel said:


> I dotn know much about dats, I have a 30 gal tank with cories and tetras, nothing else. would this work?


Dats can't be mixed with tetras and other small fish. You would notice your tetra population would get smaller amd smaller. Also Dats grow quite large albiet slowly and will need a tank much larger than 33G eventually.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dat pending pickup tomorrow. Everyone else is still available. Looking for a group of Rotkeil Severums, Clown Plecos, other L # plecos, 48" light for trades.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

are the angelfish a mated pair?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> are the angelfish a mated pair?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope just a pair as in two .


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Let me know if anything falls though on the indo Dat! 

I just got back into town an hour or so ago from Savary Island


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dat is gone! Price drops on the others. See the first post....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Some interest but still available!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

To bad your so far away Id love to have those angel fish! =/


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Would like to find homes for these fish soon! I can meetup somewhere if Maple Ridge is to far away for people... Bumpin


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump to zee top...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Updated the list of item I'm willing to trade for. Please see the bottom of the opening post....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up, price drop. These fish are a steal at this price. Someones gonna get an awesone deal!

Severum free to best home. I will not just give to the first to reply, must be able to provide a description of your awesone home for this guy!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it to the top...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. Looks like everyone is pending except the big Green Severum...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

All sold. Thanks for the interest!


----------

